# Saddle Sores



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Ugh. I ended up wearing a cheap pair of shorts with a chamois like sandpaper 2 weeks ago. (don't ask) Still have a few saddle sores from them. What do you use to get rid of them? I've heard of different creams but I wanted opinions. 

I'm sure there's a post like this already but I'm lazy and don't want to look for it.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you're talking about the raised bumps that resemble a large zit, then what you have is actually a hair follicle that's been infected with the staph bacteria that normally lives on your skin (a doc told me this when I went in for a sizable saddle sore last year). She gave me a course of antibiotics that worked very well. 
For small saddle sores, the best thing I've found is a mix of antibiotic ointment and Prid's Drawing Salve. After a couple of days application, the drawing salve will usually make it "pop-able," and they hurt a lot less after they're drained and seem to heal faster.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

It sounds like your saddle sores are due to chafing and those sores are much easier to prevent than to cure. Time will cure the chafed area and lubrication and cleanliness after rides will help prevent it.

There are many potions marketed for this purpose and there are some lubricants adapted from other purposes. Do searches for "saddle sores" or "crotch" here at RBR and also try RoadBikeRider.com where you may also do a search in the archives. You should subscribe to that free bi-weekly newsletter too.

One of the products that site owner Ed Pavelka recommends is Aquaphor. I've used it all year and it works fine and isn't expensive (for the amount you get). Some of the "special" creams for bike use are.

http://www.aquaphorhealing.com/

On their site follow >Athletics>uses for athletes>saddle sores. 

On the long list of stuff that you can use to prevent chafing, even Vaseline works.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i did alot of reading on this and came up with my own solution.

try not to wear dirty shorts, the padding holds bacteria. use cream before and after the ride. shower when your done your ride right away to get the bacteria off. i also use preparation h when i get them. the stuff for hemmroids. works like a charm and shrinks them


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Try something like neosporin twice a day until they seem to have healed. Time is crucial to healing them. The key thing is to avoid doing things that cause saddle sores.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Try something like neosporin twice a day until they seem to have healed. Time is crucial to healing them. The key thing is to avoid doing things that cause saddle sores.


Like riding in shorts with a chamois make of sandpaper??


The sores are not infectied and are definately in the healing process because I've had them for 2 weeks now. I never wear dirty shorts, and get out of them asap after riding. It could be an irritated hair folicle, but who knows? With all the shaving going on there, plus tha thorrible chamois, I wouldn't be suprised. 

I do love aquaphor, I'll try a lil bit of that. Will the emolients stain the chamois in my really nice, expensive shorts?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

gardenrunner said:


> Like riding in shorts with a chamois make of sandpaper??
> 
> 
> The sores are not infectied and are definately in the healing process because I've had them for 2 weeks now. I never wear dirty shorts, and get out of them asap after riding. It could be an irritated hair folicle, but who knows? With all the shaving going on there, plus tha thorrible chamois, I wouldn't be suprised.
> ...


Once you find a chamois or two that work for you, most riders won't skimp on buying shorts with a crappy chamois. 

The emolients shouldn't stain. Even with Assos being slightly blue, it usually doesn't ooze out of the shorts unless you apply entirely too much.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I have found that the small ones that resemble blood blisters dry up quickly with a 10% acne cream. It also helps if you can soak in a bath and pop them. They do hurt if you leave them.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

kermit said:


> I have found that the small ones that resemble blood blisters dry up quickly with a 10% acne cream. It also helps if you can soak in a bath and pop them. They do hurt if you leave them.


10% benzoyl peroxide?? I was thinking cortisone cream would be similar and help dry it up. 

It's not infected as far as I can tell, but it might be underneath the skin. It's got a "nodule" feel to it. Yeah I know TMI,


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

All the shaving down there??? Really?? I wondered where others stopped and started shaving. Really?? How do you do that? Now I've got to ask my riding buddies. I got to say it's never come up.


----------



## mccurdy21 (Mar 31, 2009)

vontress said:


> All the shaving down there??? Really?? I wondered where others stopped and started shaving. Really?? How do you do that? Now I've got to ask my riding buddies. I got to say it's never come up.


I always wonder about that as well, never really asked anyone... but yeah, I imagine it wouldn't be as bad if you had a "lady friend" to help. 

On that note, I saw a documentary once about a guy training for MMA and the day before the fight his DAD!! was shaving his entire body, crack and all, then gave him a spray tan. I thought that was a little weird.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

vontress said:


> All the shaving down there??? Really?? I wondered where others stopped and started shaving. Really?? How do you do that? Now I've got to ask my riding buddies. I got to say it's never come up.


Just make sure you ask your buddies who wear skorts


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

vontress said:


> All the shaving down there??? Really?? I wondered where others stopped and started shaving. Really?? How do you do that? Now I've got to ask my riding buddies. I got to say it's never come up.



Clarification:
I'm a woman. 


I think I just saw the light bulb turn on.........................


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

vontress said:


> All the shaving down there??? Really?? I wondered where others stopped and started shaving. Really?? How do you do that? Now I've got to ask my riding buddies. I got to say it's never come up.


Careful vontress! Assumptions can be deadly!!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! I missed that by a mile. Lucky I didn't copy that.


----------

